# Websites Blocked (Social, Media, etc)



## dharmil007 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have a laptop provided by company and also have admin rights to it.
This is kind of a peculiar problem, when I am at my home using my home Internet Connection.

I try to browse social networking sites such as facebook, twitter, etc and some other websites are blocked.
I receive a message stating this site has been blocked by your company.
It redirects to a webpage with some IP-address and gives me a block.

I dont know how is this possible, i mean : I have admin rights, Network is mine.
So could anyone Please tell me how do I turn this off ?

I have done so far : 
1. Disabled proxy settings 
2. Disabled firewall
3. Google DNS Server

Let me know if anything is missing.


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 15, 2015)

Maybe they want you to use it just for work purposes at all times. Search if there is any such application installed and if you find it, trt to uninstall it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 15, 2015)

remove all which redirect you to .....


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2015)

I assume, your company uses "Websense" to block the sites?


----------



## Desmond (Aug 15, 2015)

I'd suggest that you ask someone in the Facilities dept. of your company regarding this. Using a company provided laptop for leisure activities is a compliance issue for many companies and they can deal harshly with you if you try to tamper with your machine.


----------



## tkin (Aug 16, 2015)

dharmil007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a laptop provided by company and also have admin rights to it.
> This is kind of a peculiar problem, when I am at my home using my home Internet Connection.
> ...


*Be careful, something like this can get you in a lot of trouble. Even the senior most employees in my company use their laptops for work only.*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 17, 2015)

Laptop provided by company needs to be used strictly under company guidelines only.Bypassing it may not only means breaking company rules but it may also become a security issue as as some virus/malware may come from one of the blocked sites & when you connect the laptop to company network it may access company network & trigger a security alarm.Locking this thread.


----------

